# Multimonitor alternative to alt-tab?



## Chewy_Solo (Jul 26, 2007)

well, ive been wondering if there is a way to access my secondary monitors during im in a full screen game wihtout alt tabbing, my main monitor which i run games on and my secondaries are on different GFX cards not that that matter much, tips would be appreciated


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry I can't offer a solution - but you might want to request this post be moved to either Games or Hardware Forums where there is more chance of getting this request dealt with.

It might also help if you state what graphics card/s you're using.


----------



## Chewy_Solo (Jul 26, 2007)

well, i guess it could be put under games but im not sure it has to do with hardware at all, more like software, but anwyway i have a EVGA 8800 GTS 640MB running my primary monitor and a PNY 7600 GS running my secondary monitors, not sure that has anything to do with it though


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I'm not 100% sure it has the exact feature you're looking for, but if you haven't already, check out UltraMon. http://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/ It allows you to create a lot of shortcuts (I use CTRL + arrow keys to move windows from screen to screen) -- I wouldn't be surprised if they have an ALT+TAB type shortcut like you describe, but I'm on my notebook now and can't check.


----------



## Chewy_Solo (Jul 26, 2007)

i did look into it, but its costs cash ofcourse, and i still would have to minimize my full screen app to access my other monitors, what im looking to do is keep my full screen APP open and still be able to interact on my other monitors without it auto minimizing, because i really hate minimizing just to message someone in AIM or something and then it takes a while for my full screen app to fully come up

abd Techguy are you the founder of this website?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, TechGuy is indeed the owner here. He's the guy that writes us the big paychecks.


----------



## Chewy_Solo (Jul 26, 2007)

:O  *bows down* best site ever btw!  <3


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Glad you think so. Be sure to tell all of your friends. 

UltraMon has a free trial -- you might to give it a whirl and see if you find it useful. Sorry, I'm not aware of competing software (especially freeware), but hopefully someone else will know of something!


----------



## Chewy_Solo (Jul 26, 2007)

oh trust me, i do, if i cant fix it that is 

and yea i may check that out, but last time for some reason i did it slowed down my computer like hella alot  

and thanks


----------



## Chewy_Solo (Jul 26, 2007)

i looked on the ultramon site and i didnt see anything about a feature that does what im wanting, any other programs you know of?


----------



## Chewy_Solo (Jul 26, 2007)

cmon someones gotta know


----------

